# Great day Livingston with Gator Gar



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

GG joined Nick and I for some rod reel catting. We set out before daylight with some store bought bait . The Squid worked well on a perfect day for fishing under Water Turkey roost,the cloudy days the best and extend the bite. It seemed every roost held a fair amount of fish and when the bite slowed we moved to another this tactic worked well today.We ended up with about 70 fish that weighed out to about 170 lbs. GG caught the biggest and everyone put their share of fish in the cooler. This was one of those days you hope for when you get up at 4 in the morning.The fun ended at the cleaning table but we knocked them out pretty quick.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a great time. It's gonna be hard to beat a rod and reel trip like that. Glad you made it home safe and got a post up. Plenty of fish in Lake Livingston.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch that is a lot of catfish to clean.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

that a nice haul


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

Water turkey roost ? What is that?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I looked forward to seeing the pile of cats after you text me that you guys had killed them, and wow did you ever. That was an awesome rod&reel day for catfish.
WTG!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great post and pics, thanks!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice DB!! Great report.


----------



## thecoach (Oct 2, 2011)

Squid??? Never heard of that for bait.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

coreydry said:


> water turkey roost ? What is that?


Cormorant aka Water Turkey a natural chummer ,Where ever they roost the throw up half eaten fish and poop alot. They like to roost in standing timber.
The Coach I use squid from time to time when I don't feel like looking for Shad.They stay on the hook well ,we caught several fish on the same bait. Also makes good bait for jugs.


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

I will have to remember that next time on the lake.. Thanks for info and pic..


----------



## thecoach (Oct 2, 2011)

Where do you buy squid, I've been having he!! finding shad?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

thecoach said:


> Where do you buy squid, I've been having he!! finding shad?


try fish markets ,I get it at market 99 I-10 and I think Blalock.


----------



## thecoach (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you very much for all the information. I see you are in Porter, I live in New Caney we should hookup on some trips and share expenses some time. I have a 18ft G3.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks like ya'll had fun... nice fish.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Help Navigating from Trinity to 190 Bridge*

:texasflag

Is there a safe was to navaigating from Trinity to the main lake 190 bridge? All I see is stumps.

I had just moved to Riverside Park in trinty and tried to go out into the lake when all I see is stumps on north end of Lake, can someone help me where I don't lose my lower unit.

Searacer

Anyone know where white rock creek is compared to Riverside Park in Trinity?


----------

